
Facebook employees ’embedded’ in Trump campaign digital media operation - s_kilk
https://thinkprogress.org/facebook-embeds-trump-campaign-70217364e82d/
======
tareqak
Reddit link:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/74vdbe/facebook_e...](https://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/74vdbe/facebook_employees_embedded_in_trump_campaign/)

